# One last concert



## Mr. Ed (May 20, 2020)

I used to go to concerts during the 1970s, but not much since then. If I could go to one more concert I would like to see Jeff Beck. 
If it were your last concert who would you see?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

I don't fully understand what you wrote, but I hope it works out well for you.

And welcome to the forum, also!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

I'd like to see Eric Clapton again.  I saw him around 2005.


----------



## Devi (May 20, 2020)

Jeff Beck is a favorite. Also the Stones.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I used to go to concerts during the 1970s, but not much since then. If I could go to one more concert I would like to see Jeff Beck.
> If it were your last concert who would you see?


Oh yes. LOVE Jeff Beck. 
Christine Aguilera is who I’d like to see. She has a fabulous voice.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 20, 2020)

It would be great to see Ginger Baker's Air Force


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

CCR  Creedence Clearwater revival


----------



## Manatee (May 20, 2020)

Never been to a concert, but I might make an exception for Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 27, 2020)

Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 13, 2020)

The only concerts I've ever been to were due to women with which I was involved. In the 70's I saw the Eagles, ELO, Doobie Brothers, and Steve Martin. The 80's: Alabama, 90's: Garrison Keillor.

But there was one concert I really wished I had gone. In 1976, I was 19 years old, working in a department store, when a fella who worked the record department said he was going to go buy tickets for Elvis. He asked me if I wanted any. Tickets were about $5 or $6. 
I said, "Naaaah". And I was a pretty big fan of Elvis at that time.

The fella got seats about 5 rows from stage.

Dummy me.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 13, 2020)

I was never big on live performances, only went to two concerts ever.  
The first was the big Calif-Fornia World Music Festival in 1979, and the other was Jan & Dean.


----------



## Lovely Rita (Jul 14, 2020)

It would be to see Fairport Convention again with the late great Sandy Denny .


----------



## asp3 (Jul 14, 2020)

If I knew it was going to be my last concert I'd spend the money to see someone I really wanted to see where I thought the ticket prices were too high.  I'd even consider flying somewhere for a special show if I were fortunate enough to get tickets.  I'd much rather see someone in a small, intimate venue if possible.  There isn't anyone I have in mind for this but there are plenty of artists I've skipped because the ticket prices were too high for me.

BTW I still go to concerts and last year was probably my biggest year for live music in my life.  I saw 45 different artists at 22 separate shows over the course of the year.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 14, 2020)

Nora Jones at the Orpheum Theatre in Memphis.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2020)

The Allman Brothers


----------



## 911 (Jul 14, 2020)

I met Lionel Richie one time when he appeared in Philly. Somehow, I got stuck on security. (First time ever and it never happened again.) All those women that wanted to touch him really freaked me out. Anyway, I was able to see him for free, which I just saw not long ago that his tickets are now $200 each in Las Vegas.  

If it was my very last concert, (don't laugh), I would like to go back in time and see the "original" Lettermen (Jim, Tony and Bob) in concert. Now those men knew how to harmonize. 

They sang one song that I still play today about being in high school and graduation comes upon them. The name of the song is, "Valley High." I also have this album as shown on YouTube.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

I almost got my lifelong wish of seeing Aretha Franklin, but then the concerts were canceled. 
R.I.P. Queen of Soul.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

*Steely Dan, with Bob Dylan and Paul Simon as opening acts!*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

Sam Cooke, Otis Redding, Marvin Gaye .. all no longer with us. What I'd give to have seen Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 14, 2020)

asp3 said:


> last year was probably my biggest year for live music in my life.  I saw 45 different artists at 22 separate shows over the course of the year.



Holy smoke! Which was your favorite show or artist?

Only one final concert? Hmmm. If Talking Heads would be so kind as to reunite for lil ole me, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Holy smoke! Which was your favorite show or artist?
> 
> Only one final concert? Hmmm. If Talking Heads would be so kind as to reunite for lil ole me, I'd be much obliged.



My favorite live band last year was one out of Brighton, UK called Penelope Isles.  I actually got to see them twice, once in London in late January and then they played on my birthday up in San Francisco and I got to see them there as well.

I saw Talking Heads twice for free, both times at Sproul Plaza at UC Berkeley for noon concerts.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 14, 2020)

Talking Heads gave free concerts at Berkeley?!?!? Wow. That must have been awesome.

Not familiar with Penelope Isles, will check them out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2020)

I have seen so many acts in person and a couple of them twice. I've gotten turned off to live concerts due to sound, seating and lighting issues but I really wish I could have seen Santana live.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What I'd give to have seen Jimi Hendrix.


Fillmore East 5/10/68--I was there, first row.


----------

